

The Unsustainability Pattern - funkyboy
http://www.upbeat.it/2015/04/09/the-unsustainability-pattern/

======
butwhy
So the author is claiming that it costs money to provide a service? No way.

Heroku is changing its pricing plans in an attempt to improve their business?
No way.

